# Hello from Ireland



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

I am a part time Wool Crafter living near Dublin in Ireland. I do mostly custom order of hand-spun yarn, hand knitted sweaters and Ganseys.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you 
:thumbup: 


jumbleburt said:


> Welcome from Michigan, USA! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome from very cold Thunder Bay, Ontario in Canada. The wool you are spinning looks lovely. I have a spinning wheel and multiple spindles. I don't spin a lot as it takes away from my knitting and vice versa, I guess I just don't know how to divide my time up between the two hobbies. Lol :-D :-D


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, and a warm welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

:wink:



Mary-Lou said:


> Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the group. I love the photo in your avatar!


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you 
Thai is the way I feel after a hard day in the office, before my spinning/knitting sesson



WestLAmum said:


> Welcome to the group. I love the photo in your avatar!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you . If you like to see more what I do and you are on Facebook you can find me as Traditional Wool Craft


Lolly12 said:


> Welcome from very cold Thunder Bay, Ontario in Canada. The wool you are spinning looks lovely. I have a spinning wheel and multiple spindles. I don't spin a lot as it takes away from my knitting and vice versa, I guess I just don't know how to divide my time up between the two hobbies. Lol :-D :-D


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome from Texas, USA.

Love your dog. He is a cutie.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from England. :-D


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello and glad to have you, welcome from Tennessee! :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely yarns. Welcome!


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank You


riversong200 said:


> Lovely yarns. Welcome!


 ;-)


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Bayside NY.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Another welcome from Canada. Love the colours in your wool.


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

More colours


Grandma G. said:


> Another welcome from Canada. Love the colours in your wool.


 :shock:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you, send some sun and warmth please, will ya??It is snowing and freeezing here....


Neeterbug said:


> Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC.... :lol:


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Naneast said:


> Hi and welcome from NYC.... :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to KP from Toronto


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank You 


moonriver said:


> Hello and welcome to KP from Toronto


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome from Alabama, USA. Ooooooo, I just love your cozy spinning room. 
And your Princess is gorgeous. And not the least of which, your wool is "to dye for".


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Ohh thank you.  Yes Princess is acting like one all right ... My "spinning room" is my living room/kitchen at the same time... very small cottage.


Pocahontas said:


> Welcome from Alabama, USA. Ooooooo, I just love your cozy spinning room.
> And your Princess is gorgeous. And not the least of which, your wool is "to dye for".


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Traditional Wool Craft said:


> Ohh thank you.  Yes Princess is acting like one all right ... My "spinning room" is my living room/kitchen at the same time... very small cottage.


And OH SO IRISH!! Have you met our lovely bethshangirl?


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, very Irish.. if you look up on Facebook you will see more of it...No I have not met bethsangirl, does she live in Ire?


Pocahontas said:


> And OH SO IRISH!! Have you met our lovely bethshangirl?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Traditional Wool Craft said:


> Yes, very Irish.. if you look up on Facebook you will see more of it...No I have not met bethsangirl, does she live in Ire?
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes she does...and she has the most adorable little cottage on her beautiful property. bethshangirl is her user name on KP.
Your Facebook site was very intriguing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, if you ever make it over here, you are most welcome ..... I looked her up but she is nowhere to be seen..


Pocahontas said:


> Yes she does...and she has the most adorable little cottage on her beautiful property. bethshangirl is her user name on KP.
> Your Facebook site was very intriguing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Traditional Wool Craft said:


> Well, if you ever make it over here, you are most welcome ..... I looked her up but she is nowhere to be seen..


Thank you - Ireland has always been on the top of my list of places to visit (in my dreams).
I'm sharing bethshangirl's Etsy site - don't think she'll mind.
http://www.etsy.com/ie/shop/BethShanConnemara


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from New Hampshire, USA. Didn't realize there was a Hollywood, Ireland! Love Ireland - all of it!


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Hollywood in Ireland was first. Emigrants took the name with them. The original Hollywood is in Co. Wicklow, about 1hr drive to the south... AND it has of course the same sign on the hill :thumbup:


nitnana said:


> Welcome from New Hampshire, USA. Didn't realize there was a Hollywood, Ireland! Love Ireland - all of it!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome from California!!
So glad you joined us!!


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you to all for the lovely welcome 


Gail DSouza said:


> Welcome from California!!
> So glad you joined us!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

What a lovely dog! And all that wool! Need to clean the drool off my keyboard!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Never before heard that about Hollywood - glad Ireland was first!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Welcome from Northern Ireland. I love seeing the work you do.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia,what beautiful yarn you spin. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome from somerset uk


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from Canada! What beautiful yarn.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee ~


----------



## bhooie (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome from Alabama. My partner and I were in Ireland back in 2006. A beautiful country. Hope to return someday. Your pics are great.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Alexander....glad to see you here on Knitting Paradise.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP. I want to visit Ireland as my Grandfather (McCann) came from Ireland as a boy.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

What wonderful photos you included! Welcome!!!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome from Dublin, Ohio, USA.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from sunny and cold far northern Florida, USA!

I have tried repeatedly to spin cotton, and I haven't gotten much done. I hope I can improve enough to spin it.

Glad to have you with us.

Hazel


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania USA


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome from Don Mills, Ontario, Canada! Love the look of your yarn.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice to be here, thank you


joankav said:


> Hi Alexander....glad to see you here on Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

To spin cotton on a Takli tor any spindle takes forever !!! I only do it if I have too


Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Welcome to KP from sunny and cold far northern Florida, USA!
> 
> I have tried repeatedly to spin cotton, and I haven't gotten much done. I hope I can improve enough to spin it.
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

May I beam you some paper towels ?


run4fittness said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> What a lovely dog! And all that wool! Need to clean the drool off my keyboard!


 :thumbup:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Your yarn is so beautiful and colorful.Love your avatar. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank You , I just started spinning colourful yarn. Normally I am much more into natural coloured single breed fibre, like Wensleydale, Icelandic and Irish Jacob sheep. But I must admit I enjoy spinning with this kind of colours very much, and so do my customer


beejay said:


> Your yarn is so beautiful and colorful.Love your avatar. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi from Michigan - you do beautiful work! I have a 2nd cousin in Bangor, Ireland.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

And the top o' the morning to you!! Welcome to KP!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. England.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome from Co. Armagh N.Ireland...


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome from the NW


----------



## crozzers stuff (May 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome to KP&#128154;from Meath.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Welcome from Cleveland, Ohio. USA?


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello, a warm welcome from Lincolnshire UK.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome from Northern California.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Australia


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome from a fellow spinner in New York!


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome from the banks of the Mississippi in Minnesota! Your yarn looks like lovely stuff.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello from Houston! The multicolored yarn in your intro message is luscious!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome from Nebraska in the middle of the United States. Beautiful yarn you have spun.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Oregon, USA.


----------



## maurah (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome from Massachusetts. I came from Dundalk many years ago.
Your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

welcome to KP from Vancouver, BC, Canada. The colour of your wool is beautiful. Would love a sweater made out of that.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome from another spinner from North Carolina.... Love, love your yarns!.....!  ...


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank You very much   It is really fun working with these tops, nice South-american Merino. I have a lot of request for the different colours. I will post a picture with all colours available..


cpennyforyourthoughts said:


> Welcome from another spinner from North Carolina.... Love, love your yarns!.....!  ...


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Traditional Wool Craft said:


> I am a part time Wool Crafter living near Dublin in Ireland. I do mostly custom order of hand-spun yarn, hand knitted sweaters and Ganseys.


Welcome from another Dubliner, I am South side are you?

Love the colours in the first picture, do you sell your yarn?


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

I am in Co. Dublin, Rathcoole. Yes I do sell my yarn, or if there is a colour which you like I can spin it for you.


knitwitgalaxy said:


> Welcome from another Dubliner, I am South side are you?
> 
> Love the colours in the first picture, do you sell your yarn?


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Love the blue/green & blue/pink.
As a child my DH used to holiday in Hollywood he had cousins there.


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, Hollywood is my favourite place in Wicklow. At one time I was thinking of moving there. I sent you a PM


knitwitgalaxy said:


> Love the blue/green & blue/pink.
> As a child my DH used to holiday in Hollywood he had cousins there.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from NYC!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Dublin, Ohio!!


----------



## Traditional Wool Craft (Jan 8, 2015)

Avery09 said:


> Hello and welcome from Dublin, Ohio!!


Thank you from the original Dublin


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for putting in your Location on your Profile.

Looking forward to seeing more of your work, Ann from WI, USA


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I love that! You're right, you are in the original Dublin!!


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I love your pictures! Welcome from Colorado!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

welcome from South Carolina


----------

